# Bonding slate and petrified wood



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I have some red slate and petrfied wood I want to bond together. I bought this stuff called "HoldFast" by Marineland, anybody know anything about it?

I t says it starts to harden in 7 minutes, dries in 30 mintues and can be sanded drilled, filled, or drilled in less than an hour. After an hour can is be put in the tank?? Doesn't say anything about time before it can hit water.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

100% silicone for aquariums for get GE silicone that is 100% VOC. You could also use stainless screws and drill the slate and the wood to secure it that way so if you wanted to it would allow you to change the arrangement later.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I decided temporarily not to secure them. I was able to get them stacked so they couldn't be knocked over. I got to looking at the bonding stuff and didn't feel comfortable about it and took the stuff back. The silcone is much cheaper  and I bought some to just to have in case of emergency... As soon as I get my new tank in a few months I will be bonding away. My loach is growing and I'm afraid in another month he may have the strength or force to dislodge the heavy items.


----------

